# QE 2's Funnel To Go - merged threads



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

They are going to cut off QE2s funnel and replace it with a 4 story condo !!

according to the BBC news (sorry I dont know how to put that link in).

you wont like what you read.

Paul(Cloud)

BBC News report *here*


----------



## newla_paul (Feb 11, 2006)

*QE2 - Final Plans*

It seems that the eventual fate of the QE2 has been partly decided. This includes the funnel being replaced by a 4-deck penthouse suite.
The article below goes into further details:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7663226.stm

It looks like there are big plans for the ship in order to make it into a floating hotel.

By the way, hope this is the right place and that it hasn't already been posted, but I didn't see anything about it anywhere.

Paul.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've moved it into Shipping News as a better location but it appears your link isn't working.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7663226.stm


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahh great minds think alike - whilst MS was copying the link above I was restoring the link in the original thread - it works now
Steve


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

It's not April 1st by any chance !?! (EEK)


----------



## LizzieNo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

If that is the intended end to the queen, then I see it as a pathetic cruel end to her long illustrious career. I'd rather have her scrapped than this.


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

I would prefer to see her scrapped!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The purpose of keeping a ship like QE2 after their working days are over is to preserve the vessel in the manner people remember them. I can understand bringing some cabins up to the standard of hotel rooms shore side, but in general, the ship should be preserved in exactly the same manner we remember her. If not, what is the purpose of keeping her at all. They could build a new hotel in her image with all the modern facilities expected.

In a way, this is no different to remembering a loved one as they were, not as they ended up. In my job we often had people die of injury, meaning they looked different to when they were alive. I always advised relatives and friends not to view them in my chapel in such cir***stances remembering them as they were, not as they are now. Sadly, it is that last viewing that stays in ones mind for life. If QE2 is changed by losing her funnel, the very thing that identifies her is lost and indeed any ship plus all the other things they intend to do it will upset all ship lovers because they will prefer to see her as they remember her funnel and all. If they can't have that, they would rather see her scrapped. When loved ones are in a coffin, we cannot see them, but we CAN remember them. It is the same with ships, unless preserved in full glory, it is far better to remember them as they were when they to reach their grave. 

Her new owners may not understand this. They are buying her because she is the QE2, but not preserving her it seems as the QE2. What sense is there in that?. 

David


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I would agree with Alistair I would rather see her scrapped than butchered.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree that this is a regrettable thing; sadly it's not up to us, but the new owners to do with her as they wish. They're the ones who put up the cash.

It's not pleasant, but that's the way it is.


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

Desecration!!!! thats about the best word I have for it. But, I remember when they did away with the original slim funnel and replaced it with the one they have now and we all said Sacrilege!!! but eventually we got used it and now I am sure if we see pics of her with her original funnel we would not really approve. BUT! a funnel is a funnel and not some rich persons block of flats. I can see them doing all manner of things to her and reducing her to some sort of fun fair. I seem to recall seeing drawings of the Great Eastern in her later days and cant help but picture the QE2 in the same way.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not surprised that the funnel will be scrapped, the QE2 is being bought by the new owners as a commercial enterprise and not as we all would have wished for preservation purposes so I do not blame the new owners.
I am angry at our useless self serving politicians for not keeping the ship in the UK as it is part of OUR maritime heritage. It would have cost much to buy her and the money could have been recooped by using her as part hotel, where people could also dine and a charge for people who juust wanted to see Britain at her best in ship building. The present goverment (if we can call them that) have no interest in OUR nations history what soever.
Regards Robert


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The new owners can of course do as they like, but what is the purpose of buying her if they are going to change her outward appearance in particular?. The whole point of buying ships like this is to keep them as people remember.

As a commercial enterprise I would have thought the outward appearance at least is essential because people using her would want to do so as QE2, not as a posh hotel. If that is what they want then it would surely be better business to build a new hotel possibly in the image of QE2 but with all the mod cons?.

At least the owners of Queen Mary have kept her outward appearance the same, and they would have done so for a very good reason, a commercial one. What would be the good of billing her as Queen Mary if all her funnels had gone, and other massive changes?.

The proof as they say is in the pudding and if they change the looks of QE2 too much outside as well as inside, it will be interesting to see how popular she will be.

Yes, her first funnel was not the best, but many of us are known by our hats. If we take them off, we look different, and many people change hats.

I don't think the government would ever buy a ship. They won't even fund the RNLI, let alone buy the QE2. They waste enough money as it is, but many people not interested in ships would not like to see tax payers money wasted in such a way because it costs a lot to upkeep them. Just go aboard Waverley and ask how much it costs to keep her going. It is a fortune, and some crew do it just for the love of it. Imagine Civil Servants doing likewise if the government owned these ships. They would want big wages and fat pensions?!.

David


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

*qe2*

she will be a great success as a hotel they will spend about 50 million on her to build a hotel that size as a replica would cost somewhere in the region of 300 million if the old man says he is happy then we should wait and see dont pass judgement till you see the finished item ok brgds kev.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Kev

The finished article is already sailing the high seas. She is a ship, an ocean going liner built to carry people and cargo from A to B, not a hotel. I know exactly what you mean however, we should not pass judgement yet. I completely agree with that. However, with funnel gone and major changes inside she will not be the QE2 we know, and that is exactly what I mean. It is exactly these type of changes that the Royal family did not want to see made to Britannia. They wanted her kept just as she was. Only when these changes are made to QE2 will we know how successful it will be. But I have a gut feeling those visiting her will not be ship enthusiasts, the same type that is that visit Queen Mary in Long Beach or the Royal Yacht Britannia. It could be a very different type of visitor, so it will be interesting to see how it goes. But although a lot of money will be spent on her to be a successful hotel, will she still be regarded as QE2, or just a shell that was once her, but no more than a posh hotel than the pride of our maritime fleet?. 

Until the work on her is finished, I do agree that we should not be too critical. But she is first and foremost a ship, one of the few true passenger liners left, the pride of Cunard, built at John Brown Clydebank, please never forget that. 

David


----------

